# Tobacco ban: Try to explain ‘rational’ to an addict



## Gizmo (30/6/20)

https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/opi...y-to-explain-rational-to-an-addict/#gsc.tab=0

Really good article on how salts helped this smoker quit and the current tobacco ban we have on hand.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------

